# Bobcats in the NBA Awards



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Here's how our players stacked up in the NBA season awards. Kind of a joke really that our record hurts them that much

*DPOY*
Gerald Wallace 7th
Emeka Okafor 11th(...?)

*MIP*
Matt Carroll 17th
Gerald Wallace 22nd

*1st and 2nd All-Defensive teams*
Gerald Wallace and Emeka Okafor both in the top 15 in DPOY but aren't on or close to being on either of the defensive teams

*ROY*
Adam Morrison 4th
Walter Herrmann 10th

*1st and 2nd All-Rookie Teams*
1st team:
Roy
Bargnani
Foye
Gay
Garbojsa and LMA (tied)

2nd team:
Milsap
Morrison
Tyrus Thomas
Craig Smith
Rondo, Fabio and Marcus Williams (all tied)

Even not using our players the voting was stupid. I mean how did Kobe get 1st team defense


----------



## The Jopker (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: Bobcats NBA Awards*

At the least Okafor or Wallace deserved 2nd team defense.

The problem with Carroll and Walter (I refuse to call him Fabio) was that they only came on late in the season.


----------



## Vermillion (Mar 23, 2004)

Despite his horrible rookie season, Morrison WILL get a spot on either one of the Rookie Teams, book it.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

That's more because of the lack of rookie's standing out. Hell, Herrmann might make it too just because of how bad the rookies are this year and how well he ended the season

I'd put Fabio on the rookie team before I'd put Morrison on it.



The Jopker said:


> The problem with Carroll and Walter (I refuse to call him Fabio) was that they only came on late in the season.


MC had a stretch in January where he was averaging close to 20 ppg as our first option. It definitly should have put him higher then 17th on that list. He was near the top of the league in 3 point percentage and was 1 or 2 in FT%. He was falling off more by the end of the season then he wasgetting better because Walter was taking his minutes and he missed a couple games due to injury

Oh well these awards don't matter anyway


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I guess Morrison finished fourth in the ROY voting.He got 11 second place votes and 11 third place votes for ROY.I sort of wonder if these guys were paying attention.I know there wasn't much to choose from,but Morrison wasn't any good at all save for the one game in ten when he was scoring efficiently.I think Fabio got one second place vote.Honestly that makes a lot more sense to me.It took a long time for him to adapt,but you could argue that he was as good Gay and Bargnani.Of course he's not really a rookie.He's 27 and a lot of these foreign players have been playing pro ball since they were teenagers.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Fact that Morrison was in the top 5 is enough reason for ROY to be added to my original post

Surprised Walter didn't get more votes then that though. He didn't play for more then half the season but when he finally started playing he was averaging up over 16ppg or so


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Morrison in the top 5 is just as bad as Kobe on either of the 2 All-NBA defensive teams, let alone on the 1st.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Well atleast something was right Morrison didn't make the rookie 1st team

He and Fabio both made the 2nd team however. Congrats to both!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

It's really sad that a guy like Morrison could be as bad as he was this season and still not be that much worse than most of the rookies.Brandon Roy would have helped this team a lot,but after that noone else would have done much for this team.Still the person(s) responsible for taking him should be fired from a cannon into a gator farm.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Diable said:


> Still the person(s) responsible for taking him should be fired from a cannon into a gator farm.


Sad thing is that it was probably MJ who made the final decision


----------

